# Working thick cover



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My pointer will often avoid working thick ditch banks and thick parts of fields and will just trot along side of them. Any tips on getting him excited to work the thick stuff? I work with him and train him everyday, but I don't get to take him to places with thick cover very often.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will sometimes throw a dirt clod in there and fetch to get them in there, but my dog often acts similarly later in the day. Other dogs I have had seemed to like it more the more they hunted the thick stuff and had some retrieves in the thick stuff.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

lehi said:


> My pointer will often avoid working thick ditch banks and thick parts of fields and will just trot along side of them. Any tips on getting him excited to work the thick stuff?


 I know with my two dogs when they were young i basicly had to go in with them to show them where they need to be and over time they went right in and stayed there until i call them out. I know that is what you got dogs for is go places you don't want to go, but it will come


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

dogs will go where they know to find birds. some dogs will naturally bust into the thick of it others not so much. when ever training using liberated/planted birds i try to always put birds in places like this where they'd naturally hide. the dog figured it out pretty quick.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

hemionus said:


> dogs will go where they know to find birds. some dogs will naturally bust into the thick of it others not so much. when ever training using liberated/planted birds i try to always put birds in places like this where they'd naturally hide. the dog figured it out pretty quick.


+1

Finding birds in there should stoke his fire to hit the cover. I wouldn't make him do it for no reason. If there's not a bird there it's a waste of time and energy. Most dogs know where the birds are better than we do. Working the edge and using the wind is actually a smart way to go about it for the dog.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Finding birds in there should stoke his fire to hit the cover. I wouldn't make him do it for no reason. If there's not a bird there it's a waste of time and energy. Most dogs know where the birds are better than we do. Working the edge and using the wind is actually a smart way to go about it for the dog.


+1

Learn to trust your dog, I have shot more birds since I just let her hunt!


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

Just jump on in there and show them how its done  I did that once and I kicked up a phez with my dogs it was a good bonding experience :mrgreen: and now they know that the birds really do hide in there


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> My pointer will often avoid working thick ditch banks and thick parts of fields and will just trot along side of them. Any tips on getting him excited to work the thick stuff? I work with him and train him everyday, but I don't get to take him to places with thick cover very often.


That's all a pointer needs to do. They scent across the ditches and fence lines. Don't be surprised when he turns his head and goes on point. You might also notice that he goes along them on the downwind side. Dogs know how to find birds!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to own a setter who never liked to work in the thick stuff. I shot a ton of birds over her because of what's already been said: the nose knows! Or if you really want a dog willing to enter no-man's land, just get an ugly dog and be done with it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> just get an ugly dog and be done with it.


Agreed. I can't keep my wirehair out of the thick stuff.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive been planing on getting another dog to hunt along with my pointer. Do those chewbacca looking things really hunt as good as you say they do? :lol: And please tell me, whats the difference between a GWP and one of them wirehaired griffon things. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you want the smartass answer or the real answer?

I'll give you both. :twisted: He's a pointer, they don't swim, retrieve, track,or hunt thick cover. :mrgreen: His nose is far superior to that of a normal brush busting dog (lab) that he's just smelling, and when there's nothing there he's moving on. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Ive been planing on getting another dog to hunt along with my pointer. Do those chewbacca looking things really hunt as good as you say they do? And please tell me, whats the difference between a GWP and one of them wirehaired griffon things.


Yes they do hunt anything and everything. Neither breed runs like your pointer. They are closer working pointing breeds. They are related and there isn't a ton of difference in the breeds, but there are a few. The WPG was used as a foundation dog for the GWP. In other words, the Griffon is an older breed and is more rare in the U.S. but is popular in Europe. Griffs generally work closer to the gun and are more hairy. Here's a link that attempts to explain the differences between the two. I disagree with the assessment that Griffs don't make good kennel dogs. Mine's outside most of the time and he does fine. Any dog that gets bored will develop negative behaviors. Dogs thrive with exercise and a job. 
http://www.awpga.com/faqs.htm


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info birddogger. Those griffs seem like cool dogs. Hard to find and expensive thats for sure. Ill keep my mind open to other breeds. Im looking at english setters and springers too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lehi said:


> Ive been planing on getting another dog to hunt along with my pointer. Do those chewbacca looking things really hunt as good as you say they do? :lol: And please tell me, whats the difference between a GWP and one of them wirehaired griffon things. :lol: :mrgreen:


First, not all GWP's look like Chewy. In fact some are very slick coated like GSP's. And yes, they really do hunt as good as people say. They are bird vacuums. Nothing compares to a GWP when it comes to pure, inherent, natural ability. Many breeds need to be "trained" to handle such things as holding a point, retrieving, tracking, backing, and such. GWP's tend to do all of this naturally without the need for rigorous training. All you need do is put the obedience screws to them when they need it and the rest comes natural. Plus, there's the versatility factor. They do it all. Point, retrieve, swim, sit in a blind, track, upland, waterfowl, and many have trained theirs to track and find wounded big game animals. Not to mention their propensities for quickly dispatching vermin such as cats, skunks, *****, rats, foxes, and the likes. (an added bonus if you hunt birds in this vermin ridden state)

As for Griffs, they are hairy, period. they don't make any slick models in that breed. Griffs are quite natural at most that they do as well. I think tough that most Griffs lack that "edge" it takes to be a truly great dog. (sorry Griff guys) Griffs are VERY close working dogs. 50-75 yards is usually the outside edge of their range. Some may venture out farther, but most work much closer.

Either way, if you decide to enhance your hunting abilities by adding some brains and versatility to the pack to go along with your speed, and sawdust, the GWP would be a fine choice.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

lehi said:


> Ive been planing on getting another dog to hunt along with my pointer. Do those chewbacca looking things really hunt as good as you say they do?


Well, let me put it this way. When I take my dogs for runs on the four wheeler, my lab runs on the road (in front of me on the way out, behind me on the way back), my GWP always parallels the dirt road running through the trees, brush, creeks, etc. Anything but the road!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Well, let me put it this way. When I take my dogs for runs on the four wheeler, my lab runs on the road (in front of me on the way out, behind me on the way back), my GWP always parallels the dirt road running through the trees, brush, creeks, etc. Anything but the road!


That was one of my favorite things about that dog. I never had to force him into the thick stuff or off the trails when hunting grouse. He is one hard hunting pooch. Some days I really miss him.....I don't think the neigbors chickens ever do though. :mrgreen:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Ill keep my eyes open. Now I want a GWP. :lol: Now for another question. My GSP is a real friendly dog, if i get a GWP puppy, when should I start introducing him to my GSP?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just remember everyone has there opinions some think this dog is better others say that dog isn't a true pointer. Get what best fits your family. And then pick the attributes in the dog you want. my 2 cents


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I run Springers and IMO for a flushing upland bird dog you will not find a better breed. The thicker the better for my male, who has a nick name of "tank." I have killed 4 roosters over him this year but in total everyone I have hunted with has shot 14 roosters as a result of him being in the thick nasty cattails and willows what ever you throw at him. About 10 roosters have been missed over him (4 of them by me :evil: ). The only reason why I tell you that is if he did not go in to the thick stuff we would have not killed or shot at as many as we have. IMO running around the out side of the thick stuff is not a trait I want for any dog I run, Pointer or Flusher! By the time the dog is two every GOOD dog should be going into the thick stuff with out being told to most of the time because that is were the birds are. If not hopefully the dog is a good pet! 

I have seen some good pointers, my brother brittonpoint has one of the best Britts I have ever seen. I have seen some really good GS and growing up we had a great English Pointer but for the thick stuff you cant go wrong with Springers.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> That was one of my favorite things about that dog. I never had to force him into the thick stuff or off the trails when hunting grouse. He is one hard hunting pooch. Some days I really miss him.....I don't think the neigbors chickens ever do though. :mrgreen:


Hey Joel, I haven't seen you post for a while. Whenever you want to hunt with Gage, just let me know.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an uncle who has a springer and its a great dog, however, I would like something that would be good for upland and waterfowl. So, probably either a Lab or a GWP, I think I can find a Lab for a cheaper price ( don't hound me for being picky about prices, as I am a poor college student :mrgreen: ) But it seems as though the GWP might be better in the upland/pointing department than a Lab. Probably planning to spend 400-500, or should or should I just wait and save up more money? Is it possible to get a good field bred GWP or Lab for that much? I just don't know yet. :lol:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I watched 2 GSP's work through thick stuff all day on sat. They were 2 tired pooches at the end of the day. Some dogs have it in them to get in the thick, some don't. My last dog (lab) would bust through any cover she scented birds in like a weed wacker trapped in dogs body. Any good dog will go where the birds are. GWP's are generally excellent dogs and aren't afraid to work hard. I've seen even big labs being the biggest babies around thick cover; springers that would just race around cover, and weimeraners that just acted like they were bored. It's not the breed, just that particular dog is lazy or wimpy. Develop the dogs prey drive as a pup and your thick cover issues won't be a problem.


----------

